

The site Microsoft forgot: IE9 countdown - josefrichter
http://theie9countdown.com
IE9 is a leap forward, but not quite there yet. Help keep it under 1% market share!
======
mixu
Totally illegible font color, and selecting the text does not help since the
highlight color is also very light. Can't read anything except the graph and
headings.

~~~
janv
You view the site in IE, don't you?

~~~
davidhollander
The 3 columns are #ababab on #ffffff in Chrome, in other words a 33%
difference in brightness. For primary body text of regular or thin width, a
lot of readers are uncomfortable below 50%.

~~~
josefrichter
get a decent display :-) ok, will give it more contrast. sorry and thanks.

~~~
davidhollander
np, it's visible on my display just trying to be helpful based on past
experience with others and seeing the initial comment. Part of what might
actually be happening is that after seeing the header for each of the 3
columns, the eye sight jumps to the links at the bottom of the columns because
it is higher contrast than the body text, and then the visual focus can't help
but leaking further down into the "Oh ma" footer which also has higher
contrast than the column body text, and then for each column the reader has to
make a more concentrated effort to go back and focus on what that important
content said. Whereas on the IE6 site, the body text of each column is
actually higher contrast than its header and link footer rather than lower. So
I think they got that annoying feeling you get when you have to reread a page
of a book.

------
obtino
Why bother counting when you're going to try to force it on existing IE users
anyway?

------
Animus7
Cute, but I'd rather my users upgrade to IE9 if it means they'll stop using
the uglier ones before it.

~~~
ch0wn
The update requires direct user action (including a reboot) anyways, so I'd
rather encourage them to upgrade to FF 4, Chrome or Opera.

~~~
sudhirj
That is actually what the letter to users does-
<http://www.theie9countdown.com/ie-users-info>

------
sudhirj
Could you apply Creative Commons the letter you wrote at
<http://www.theie9countdown.com/ie-users-info>? I'm sure there are more than a
few people out there who'd like to use it.

~~~
josefrichter
feel free to reuse the texts in any way you want. backlink would be nice,
though not necessary.

------
37prime
Someone made something like this a few weeks back based on the IE6 Countdown.
Screen grab: [http://37prime.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/iecountdo...](http://37prime.com/news/wp-
content/uploads/2011/03/iecountdown.png)

------
Yoric
Nice one. Now, how do we manage to make every single webpage IE Chrome frame
compatible?

